# You can't but laugh!



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

I won't comment on the driver's gender. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, History I'm afraid, was posted weeks ago.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, History I'm afraid, was posted weeks ago.
> Hoggy.


Sorry, just seen it now.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Jacek said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, History I'm afraid, was posted weeks ago.
> ...


Hi, No need to be sorry, some of us just spend too much time on here. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Brilliant!!   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Jacek said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


I'm afraid you are right. Guilty as charged. :roll:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

This is not real :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andis3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Unbelievable :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

